# MIT KRB5 and make.conf



## minimike (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi there

Got it some years ago but I have forgotten it. What is the correct value to force to build ports against security/krb5 by building ports on /etc/make.conf? Got some trouble with heimdal on base. The easiest way for me ist to chose the another KRB5 

cheers Darko


----------

